# suitable plugin for chromium to playing audiostreams directly inside chromium



## minimike (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm searching currently a suitable plugin for chromium to playing audiostreams directly inside the chromium browser. I mean directly without to open a another application such like Gmplayer on a Internet radio like on Frequence3
I've tried it with www/gecko-mediaplayer from ports. But that seems not to work.
So I want to ask now which one would work?

cheers
Darko


----------

